# Looking for some CD quality sound effects



## DeathMask (Mar 14, 2005)

Does anyone have some CD quality thunder sound effect and explosions?


----------



## poison (Feb 20, 2009)

*I do!*

I have BIG collection of CD'S.
Check out samples here...

Poison Halloween Animatronic Props


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Check out
Download Sound Effects | SoundDogs.com


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

BigScreamtv has a great Thunderstorm cd & it's cheap.
I use my copy each year for my haunted maze.

Big Scream TV - Store


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

Take a look at mine, they are all free and sound very good. I created a thunder track for controllers that I used last year. If you need somethin more professional, the ones listed above are good choices! I have folders created to give you an idea of whats inside. All are Halloween sound effect and ambiant sounds. Check out the folder Thunder Tracks for Controllers folder to start.

4shared, Online file sharing and storage

pass: hauntforum


Heres a good one too which is not too big...Check out the "environment" folder and Thunder

4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download ThunderscapeMachine.mp3

pass: hauntforum
Melty


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

You can check mine out too by clicking my banner, then "Enter" and then clicking on the "Sounds" gravestone. I have 3 pages of Free Halloween Sounds.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Jul 7, 2008)

Adam from Poison Props has some really nice stuff. I bought one of his CDs and plan on using it in my haunt this year.
Also, Melty's page has TONS of free sounds you can download.
.


----------

